# Best Bond 007 Movie



## S.K (Nov 5, 2008)

Which one is your favourite?

I've seen about 6 of them now with my brother and I've got to say its Quantum of Solace, I don't see whats so overally wrong with it! Okay, so its not the best plot but its got great character development and action scenes.

The Spy who loved me and Casino Royale both tied for second.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, Dr.No is the original, Diamonds are Forever is good and Casino Royale is Bond at its best, I didn't think Quantum of Solace was as bad as everyone says. Moonraker was the worst, it was trying to be something it wasn't


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 5, 2008)

The ones I've seen are Goldfinger, Diamonds Are Forever, The Man with the Golden Gun, The Spy Who Loved Me, Die Another Day and Casino Royale (I'm seeing Quantum of Solace this Saturday; it's not out here yet), and so far it's most definitely Casino Royale.

This is partly because Daniel Craig is my favorite Bond of the ones I've sampled (Sean Connery, Roger Moore, Pierce Brosnan and Daniel Craig), followed by Sean Connery. While Sean Connery is very cool and has the gentlemanly charm down, it just looks so _wrong_ to watch him murdering people and being an ass. I can actually buy Daniel Craig being a cold-hearted womanizing bastard, and I think that's very important because, well, face it, Bond _is_ a cold-hearted womanizing bastard. He may make silly puns and pretend to be a gentleman in between, but that's the core of his being, and Daniel Craig really does that best.

Then there are the Bond girls. Good God, did they even usually _attempt_ to make it believable they would ever get into bed with him (who is, remember, a cold-hearted womanizing bastard) back in the day? I don't remember Die Another Day very well, but out of the others, Vesper is the only one who does not make me cringe in a combination of "Why is this woman so utterly braindead?" and "How the hell is this consensual?" Thank God some progress has been made in that department. This was the main thing that _really_ annoyed me about my second favorite Bond movie, Goldfinger; I didn't get the impression Bond did anything that could sensibly make whatever her name was even remotely attracted to him during the whole film, and that final scene almost struck me as flat-out rape.

Buuut me being me, the _main_ reason Casino Royale is my favorite is that it has one of my favorite film scenes ever. That would be the one where Bond is poisoned, stumbles out to his car, has a heart attack there and flatlines until Vesper comes and revives him. The torture scene was nice too, but _God_, I love the poisoning. If Quantum of Solace does not have anything as good as that, I will be a very sad Butterfree.

Goldfinger is my second favorite, as previously mentioned, mostly because of the laser scene. Because face it, being cut in half by a laser _starting at his crotch_ would be the absolute most epic death for James Bond _ever_. See, there's a death trap that makes me understand why the villain would actually be tempted to dispose of him that way!

Are people saying Quantum of Solace is bad?


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah. around Libbie and I's area loads of people are saying thare is to much action and not enough plot, some people fell asleep. Even thoguh it IS the shortest Bond movie yet.
I saw it, we didn't really see anything critically wrong, don't get put off, thats what we did and we had a great day out.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 6, 2008)

_The world is nooooot enough~
But it is such a perfect place to start, my love!
_


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 6, 2008)

Retsu said:


> _The world is nooooot enough~
> But it is such a perfect place to start, my love!
> _


you only like it because Garbage sing the theme song >:(


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 7, 2008)

I've only seen Casino Royale. And that was because my friends were outraged that I'd never seen a Bond movie, so they took me to the cinema to see it the same day XD

It was fun... I can't remember all the details (am I right in thinking he tried to defibrilate himself in the scene Butterfree mentioned?), though I was waiting the whole time for him to say "Bond. James Bond." and it didn't happen till the last three seconds ):

I may be going to see Quantum of Solace (which is the most random movie name I've heard in a while; "Amount of Comfort"? Dude. You're not impressing anyone with your big words.) at some point... or I might just go see HSM3 again :D


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 7, 2008)

Dannichu said:
			
		

> (am I right in thinking he tried to defibrilate himself in the scene Butterfree mentioned?)


Yes! :D But the wire wasn't connected, so he like sat there and kind of stared at the end for a second and then died flatlined. And Vesper had to come rescue him.



			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> (which is the most random movie name I've heard in a while; "Amount of Comfort"? Dude. You're not impressing anyone with your big words.)


Shadey thinks they just did that so they could do the "007" thingy in the poster. :P They also did it with Casin*o* R*o*yale, after all.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 7, 2008)

The only Bond movie I remember watching _properly _is Casino Royale. I've seen a lot more than just that, but I was too young to remember them, unfortunately. Casino Royale stands out to me for most of the reasons that Butterfree mentioned but also because that's where James finds his roots. Hell, they even show him having to brutally kill two men in order to achieve double-0 status.

I'm going to Quantum of Solace tomorrow. After reading some reviews and listening to my friends, I'm not sure if I should look forward to it.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 7, 2008)

Oil Covered Woman on White Bed would make a good art project.



> Shadey thinks they just did that so they could do the "007" thingy in the poster. :P They also did it with Casino Royale, after all.


Apparently it's the title of an obscure Ian Fleming short story.

ETA: also having the CIA be the corrupt evil guys and portraying the US as not really caring about people as long as there is oil amused me.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, so I saw Quantum of Solace! :o



Spoiler: Quantum of Solace



Didn't mind the basic gist of the plot (as in the water thing), though they could have done more with it. The scene with Mathis dying and being all "Forgive Vesper" was awfully silly, though Bond's "Okay, let's dump him in the garbage and steal his money now" amused me. The girl's backstory was kind of generic as well. But hey; action movie, and it was entertaining. Even if some of the action scenes were very hard to follow thanks to the major shakycam syndrome.

On to more major problems: BOND DID NOT COME CLOSE TO DYING EVEN ONCE WTF. ;_; You don't do that to me! Why wasn't he hurt at some point or poisoned or had a heart attack in his car or something awesome? D: It's not faiiiir. And they didn't even go that deep into the psychological aspect. I mean, okay, Bond kills a bunch of people; we get it. I wanted to see him being really awesomely messed up. D:

But really, I can't say I was _that_ disappointed. It struck me in much the same way as most of the other Bond movies I've seen: action, some humour, keeps you occupied. I guess I wasn't really expecting it to be as awesome as Casino Royale. Though it did sadden me that I didn't get to see any dying!Bond.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 10, 2008)

The trend is that each new Bond film is worse than the last.  But to name specific films, Goldfinger, From Russia With Love, and Dr. No are most worth watching, I think Die Another Day is the worst ever made, and Casino Royale is the best one made during my life.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

The world is not enough is my favourite now, I got lots of new ones for christmas. Pierce Brosnan is MY bond now.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't seen any, but Leah has seen Quantum of Solace and likes it a lot.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

Then "Leah" has good taste. I recommend you see Quantum of Solace. But see Casino Royale first seriously. It will make NO sense.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 4, 2009)

ewww casino royale, old was better ;w;

die another day, goldeneye, the world is not enough... <3


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats the thing. You've got to be concentrating when watching a bond film, any bond film all the time otherwise you won't get the movie.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 4, 2009)

I've seen most of them, and The Living Daylights has to be the best.


----------



## Valor (Jan 4, 2009)

Lessee... first one I saw was You Only Live Twice. Not much to say since I haven't even really seen it since. Die Another Day was alright to me. The Man With The Golden Gun, meh. I liked The Spy Who Loved Me quite a bit.

No absolute favorite yet for me.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 4, 2009)

Out of the ones I have seen, I have to be a maverick and say "Goldeneye." Xenia Onatopp rules.

Also Sean Connery and Pierce Brosnan are better Bonds than Craig. Maybe Moore too.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

I like all the Bonds except for maybe Roger Moore. Even though he is a good actor you can't have an old man run around havnig sex with every lady in sight and battling people on the top of a skyscraper/Ship/Construction Site/Island like Craig and Brosnan do.


----------



## S.K (Jan 12, 2009)

Timothy Dalton is pretty awesome but Pierce Brosnan is my new favourite bond.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 12, 2009)

Die another Day is amazing but its such a strange movie. I only just got that he was useing crystals to make a mirror that would strengthen the sun, bit wierd but understandable, Okay.... with a invisible car ,fake spies all over the place , an ice palace, a fencing millionaire and a dream machine....okayyy.... but then he gets a robot armour that makes him look like an idiot. Okay, you lost me there.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Jan 17, 2009)

I like The World is not Enough, Die another Day, Live and Let Die but my favourite is definitely The Man with the Golden Gun.


----------



## Colossal (Jan 17, 2009)

The only James Bond film I have seen is The World is not Enough. Even though I understood it all I had to watch it twice. It was decent. Pierce Brosnan looks like a good actor anyway. The trailer for Quantum of Solace looks..._ different_ I might go and see it one day.


----------

